# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần bán >  Thanh Lý tùm lum tà la...

## vufree

2- Bộ XY chất phát ngất không thể đẹp hơn, nhôm nguyên khối không lắp ghép. Hành Trình 370x380mm, ray 15 vitme 15 bước 5. Mặt bích đúc nguyên khối nguyên bẳn gắn mâm xoay thẳng đứng. Thấy ro ràng dáng dấp một Em 5 trục nõn nà.. kekkeke... 

   Giá 5triệu/bộ. 

Gạch đá chuyển về
090141khongnambaykhong

----------


## Totdo

Inbox giá đẹp hoặc kèm khuyến mãi một bộ về Huế đi bác

đã chốt lấy một bộ, bác có cặp khớp nối nào vừa với nó (loại lá thép) ra 14 hoặc khớp nối cũ của nó để em 1 cặp, còn ụ dao của nó cũng lấy luôn.

thanks.

----------


## vufree

> Inbox giá đẹp hoặc kèm khuyến mãi một bộ về Huế đi bác
> 
> đã chốt lấy một bộ, bác có cặp khớp nối nào vừa với nó (loại lá thép) ra 14 hoặc khớp nối cũ của nó để em 1 cặp, còn ụ dao của nó cũng lấy luôn.
> 
> thanks.


   Cám ơn Bác Totdo, những thứ Bác cần Mình không có.

----------


## vufree

> Gạch đá chuyển về
> 01225không5055tám
> 
> Thanh Lý Com Bo:
>   1- Bộ XY đẹp ơi là đẹp, Ray 20, vitme 25 bước 10, Full gang thép cứng vững, có luôn bàn T. hành trình 220mmx280mm Còn nguyên zin chưa tháo nên độ vuông góc chuẩn luôn rồi.
> giá 8 triệu/bộ, có 5 bộ.
> 
> 
>  2- Bộ XY chất phát ngất không thể đẹp hơn, nhôm nguyên khối không lắp ghép. Hành Trình 370x380mm, ray 15 vitme 15 bước 5. Mặt bích đúc nguyên khối nguyên bẳn gắn mâm xoay thẳng đứng. Thấy ro ràng dáng dấp một Em 5 trục nõn nà.. kekkeke... 
> ...


Bơm khí dùng cho laser hoặc thổi phôi máy phay khỏi xài nước tưới nguội..... Tất cả chạy ngon lành.
Con lớn 500k ( dài hơn 2tấc), con nhỏ 300 nghìn
Con nhỏ thấy ghi 35W, 0.027MPa. 65L/min. Con lớn 80W, 0.03MPa, 80W, 88L/min

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...#ixzz4oZLfZqms

----------

Vinh68

----------


## ali35

> Bơm khí dùng cho láer hoặc thổi phôi máy phay..... Tất cả chạy ngon lành.
> Con lớn 500k ( dài hơn 2tấc), con nhỏ 300 nghìn


cái này nén khí phải xịt trực tiếp ko cần tank hả bác

----------


## vufree

Máy này xài trực tiếp chạy 24/24 không cần bình nén, ít hao điện, Hơi khá mạnh đủ để xịt phôi CNC, hoặc laser

----------


## Thaihamy

Lực hợi được bao nhiu ký. Neu dc 6 ký lấy 2 cái lớn. Alo lại cho mình nhé

----------

vufree

----------


## Nam CNC

air pump chứ có phải là air compressor đâu , loại này dạng thổi khí , như bơm oxy cho hồ cá , tầm 2.5kg/cm2 là max thôi , nó thuộc dạng bơm màng nên lực nén không cao như pistone .

----------

vufree

----------


## Diyodira

ủa bán máy bơm hơi mà sao không thấy thông số, cái này là quan trọng mà, "ếch" đâu không thấy, nhỡ ae mua rồi thì sao?

tks

----------


## vufree

> Lực hợi được bao nhiu ký. Neu dc 6 ký lấy 2 cái lớn. Alo lại cho mình nhé


  Con nhỏ thấy ghi 35W, 0.027MPa. 65L/min. Con lớn 80W, 0.03MPa, 80W, 88L/min

----------


## Vinh68

> Bơm khí dùng cho laser hoặc thổi phôi máy phay khỏi xài nước tưới nguội..... Tất cả chạy ngon lành.
> Con lớn 500k ( dài hơn 2tấc), con nhỏ 300 nghìn
> Con nhỏ thấy ghi 35W, 0.027MPa. 65L/min. Con lớn 80W, 0.03MPa, 80W, 88L/min


Bơm này chạy có ồn ào không bác Vũ? Nếu êm hơn cái bữa trước mình lấy của bác thì mình lấy 1 cái nhỏ nha. Cái kia mạnh mà la to quá.

----------


## vufree

Cai này chạy êm và chạy 24/24 ấm ấm chứ không nóng Bác ạ.

----------

Vinh68

----------


## Vinh68

> Cai này chạy êm và chạy 24/24 ấm ấm chứ không nóng Bác ạ.


Lại quên, nó xài điện bao nhiêu hả bác?

----------


## legiao

Bơm nầy dùng thổi khí oxi hồ tôm.cá giống

----------


## micahoangtung

loại này chạy bền lắm.bên em cũng có mấy con chạy gần chục năm rồi mà ko vẫn đề gì.

----------

vufree

----------


## hoangmanh

Bác còn cái bơm nào không cho em gạch một cái lớn nhé!

----------


## vopminh

Gọi vs nhắn tin ko thấy bác trả lời.. Em đặt 1 cái máy bơm khí nhé.

----------


## vufree

> Bác còn cái bơm nào không cho em gạch một cái lớn nhé!


Nhận gạch Bác, cho xin số điện thoại nhé. Mình gọi lại. Thanks

----------


## vufree

> Gọi vs nhắn tin ko thấy bác trả lời.. Em đặt 1 cái máy bơm khí nhé.


Nhận gạch của Bác luôn. Thanks

----------


## hoangmanh

Dạ Sđt em 0972284364

----------


## Totdo

Đã nhận hàng của bác chủ, hàng đẹp. Mà đi đường xa nên rớt mất cục gá mô tơ
Bác để cho em cục gá mô tơ luôn đi bác

----------

vufree

----------


## vufree

> Đã nhận hàng của bác chủ, hàng đẹp. Mà đi đường xa nên rớt mất cục gá mô tơ
> Bác để cho em cục gá mô tơ luôn đi bác


Để Mình gửi Bác cục khác. Cám ơn nhiều.

----------


## vufree

> Gạch đá chuyển về
> 01225không5055tám
> 
> Thanh Lý Com Bo:
>   1- Bộ XY đẹp ơi là đẹp, Ray 20, vitme 25 bước 10, Full gang thép cứng vững, có luôn bàn T. hành trình 220mmx280mm Còn nguyên zin chưa tháo nên độ vuông góc chuẩn luôn rồi.
> giá 8 triệu/bộ, có 5 bộ.
> Đính kèm 43117Đính kèm 43118Đính kèm 43119
> 
>  2- Bộ XY chất phát ngất không thể đẹp hơn, nhôm nguyên khối không lắp ghép. Hành Trình 370x380mm, ray 15 vitme 15 bước 5. Mặt bích đúc nguyên khối nguyên bẳn gắn mâm xoay thẳng đứng. Thấy ro ràng dáng dấp một Em 5 trục nõn nà.. kekkeke... 
> ...


 1- Thanh lý 3 Driver MR-J2S 40A 2 cái còn nguyên vỏ, 1 cái bị bể vỏ như hình. Giá 5 triệu. Chưa test. bao sống 2 con. mua mù giá 4 triệu.

 2- Thanh lý 3 Driver MR-J2S 100A. như hình. giá 9 triệu. Chưa test. Bao sống 1 Con. Mua mù giá 7 triệu.


Gạch đá chuyển về
01225không5055tám[/QUOTE]

----------


## vufree

Combo nguyên con Máy H đẹp. Mặt Y hành trình tầm 500 Full thép dày 10mm nguyên zin không phải hàng lắp ghép, ray 15, vít me 15 bước 10. XZ hành trình 400mm*120mm chưa có vít me full gang cứng ngắc đẹp long lanh. Giá tổng cộng  5 triệu. Bộ này xong. Thanks


XONG

3 Bộ ARD-A và 2 motor ARM98A-C giá 5 triệu tất cả, nợ hình. XOng

----------


## vufree

Thanh lý 2 Nguồn thí nghiệm Showa Nhật 16V 1A, lên nguồn, áp ra 0-19 VOlt ngon lành, giá 700/cái
1 cái Show 48 VOlt 0.3A, lên Nguồn, Lcd nhảy áp tốt nhưng đo không thấy áp ra, giá 300
1 cái Taiwan vuông vuông, lên Nguồn LCD tốt không thấy áp ra, giá 300
1 cái Taiwan lên nguồn, LCD đứt 1 phần, đo chưa thấy áp, khả năng Mình chưa biết sử dụng, giá 200

----------


## Trucvt

Gạch con show 48v-0,3A nhé. Nhắn tk zalo giúp tôi số 09123378o0

Thanks,

Trucvt

----------


## vufree

3 Con trục trặc đã ra đi. Thanks

----------


## chetaocnc

em gạch 2 con hư như alo nhé

----------


## vufree

Thanh lý máy laser 400x600 máy đang chạy ngon lành, ống 60W mới thay, nguồn 80W mới thay, giá 18 triệu bao tét.





Xong

----------


## vufree

Thanh lý 3 Driver ARD-A và 2 motor ARM98-AC hộp P50 và hộp T3.6 không dùng hộp số thì tháo bỏ, giá tổng cộng 5 triệu, quá tốt cho để ráp con CNC hàng hiệu.

01225khong5khong558

XONG

----------


## phuongpham1190

> Combo nguyên con Máy H đẹp. Mặt Y hành trình tầm 500 Full thép dày 10mm nguyên zin không phải hàng lắp ghép, ray 15, vít me 15 bước 10. XZ hành trình 400mm*120mm chưa có vít me full gang cứng ngắc đẹp long lanh. Giá tổng cộng  5 triệu.
> 
> 
> 3 Bộ ARD-A và 2 motor ARM98A-C giá 5 triệu tất cả, nợ hình.


Bộ này vai may đủ cả chứ bác nếu đủ chỉ việc lắp ráp thì e quất

----------


## MinhPT

> Thanh lý 3 Driver ARD-A và 2 motor ARM98 hộp P50 và hộp T3.6 không dùng hộp số thì tháo bỏ, giá tổng cộng 5 triệu, quá tốt cho để ráp con CNC hàng hiệu.
> 
> 01225khong5khong558


Driver và motor có ghép được với nhau không bác? 1 cái 100V, 1 cái 220V phải không?

----------


## vufree

> Driver và motor có ghép được với nhau không bác? 1 cái 100V, 1 cái 220V phải không?


 Motor của Driver 220, ghép với Driver 110 vẫn chạy tốt. Thanks

----------


## vufree

> Bộ này vai may đủ cả chứ bác nếu đủ chỉ việc lắp ráp thì e quất


Bộ này có bác vừa lấy rồi ạ. cám ơn Bác.

----------


## chetaocnc

https://world.taobao.com/item/544801...cket=16#detail 
https://www.alibaba.com/product-deta...2bd139758IOOqm
 của anh đây anh vũ

----------


## vufree

Thanh lý con máy phay 4 trục ráp cho đã xong để đó. máy ráp từ 3 bộ combo nhôm cứng cáp vitme 15 bước 5, ray 25. hành trình 200x380x200. Toàn bộ dùng ALpha step. mua về cắm mach3 là quất thôi.
   Giá mau lẹ 25 triệu

----------


## vufree

Bán nguyên đống laser speatra Phýic 60W tất cả đã tét lên nguồn, mua về giờ không có thời gian và chỗ để phá phách nên bán lại, giá nguyên đống như lúc mua 12tr/bộ. Thanks

----------


## Gamo

Mua 1 tặng 1 hả anh?

----------


## vufree

Thanh Lý Con Spin 1k5 còn mới tinh tươm... giá 1tr2- XONG

----------


## huyquynhbk

ER bao nhiêu vậy bác Vufree ơi?k xem được hình ah

----------


## vufree

ER loại nhỏ ấy, chẳng biết ER mấy.. hình như là 11

----------


## vufree

Xong

----------


## tranminhlong

ham hố nhưng hết chỗ kê đồ,nhượng lại con máy cho ai có nhu cầu.hành trình 400x400x120,có sãn 3 motor ,giá bằng giá nhập,lỗ tiền ship 5 triệu.liên hệ 0913565598

----------


## tranminhlong

up ké bác chủ !

----------


## vufree

Thanh lý 2 cục kẹp hơi toàn bộ bằng thép nặng, không rơ,,, đã cấp khí kẹp ngon lành... giá 600k 2 cục...

----------


## vufree

Thanh lý vài tấm sắt dày 12mm ngang 440mm dài 620mm, mặt láng bóng rất đẹp không tì vết, giá 500k/tấm

----------


## audiophilevn

> Thanh lý vài tấm sắt dày 12mm ngang 440mm dài 620mm, mặt láng bóng rất đẹp không tì vết, giá 500k/tấm


sắt hay nhôm vậy bác Vũ

----------

vufree

----------


## vufree

Sắt Bác ạ...

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Hàng đẹp quá............định gạch mà hết tiền rồi, qua đầu tháng còn thì e quất 1 tấm

----------

vufree

----------


## audiophilevn

cũng chưa biết làm gì với nó nhưng cho gạch 1 tấm nhé, bác Vũ có zalo thì mình kêt bạn rồi bác nhắn lại giúp cái STK

----------


## vufree

> cũng chưa biết làm gì với nó nhưng cho gạch 1 tấm nhé, bác Vũ có zalo thì mình kêt bạn rồi bác nhắn lại giúp cái STK


Mình có Zalo nhưng ít lên lắm... Bạn nhắn tin đi Mình gửi số tài khoản . Thanks

----------


## viaimacota

Ship cho 3 Tấm nhé!

----------

vufree

----------


## audiophilevn

Đã chuyển khoản cho bác, bác check inbox

----------

vufree

----------


## vufree

Thanh Lý mớ 2 pha:
1- 86x86x68 Sanmotion của Sanyodenki cốt 1 đầu 8mm 1 đầu 14mm để gắn thêm quay tay giá 300k/1cuc ( Mớ 86 này hàng lưu kho chưa sử dụng, chưa dính nhớt luôn... kekkeke...)
2- 57x57x50 giá 70k/cục
3- 42x42x40 Vexta giá 50k/cục

----------


## vufree

4 - tiếp tục Xì tép 2 pha 86mm dài 99mm dòng 4.5A cực mạnh... kakkaka.... thanh lý 400k/con

----------


## vufree

5- Thanh lý biến tần 13,7kw giá 3tr

----------


## vufree

Hạ giá vài hôm có lúa lại lên giá... hehhehe

----------


## MobiShop6879

> 4 - tiếp tục Xì tép 2 pha 86mm dài 99mm dòng 4.5A cực mạnh... kakkaka.... thanh lý 400k/con



em gạch 3 con này nhe còn báo lạicho em 
0903890679

----------

vufree

----------


## vufree

3 con step 86 vẫn còn Cả nhà nhé..

----------


## vufree

Đăng lại con máy ......Thanh lý con máy phay 4 trục ráp cho đã xong để đó. máy ráp từ 3 bộ combo nhôm cứng cáp vitme 15 bước 5, ray 25. hành trình 200x380x200. Toàn bộ dùng ALpha step. mua về cắm mach3 là quất thôi.
Giá mau lẹ 25 triệu, không lấy đồ điện 12tr


Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...#ixzz5xKlwygUS

----------


## saudau

> Thanh Lý mớ 2 pha:
> 1- 86x86x68 Sanmotion của Sanyodenki cốt 1 đầu 8mm 1 đầu 14mm để gắn thêm quay tay giá 300k/1cuc ( Mớ 86 này hàng lưu kho chưa sử dụng, chưa dính nhớt luôn... kekkeke...)


Mấy cục này còn ko cụ?

----------


## vufree

> Mấy cục này còn ko cụ?


    Còn nhiều lắm Cụ ạh.. . Cụ lấy bao nhiêu cục ạh???

----------


## saudau

> Còn nhiều lắm Cụ ạh.. . Cụ lấy bao nhiêu cục ạh???


Hehe, chỉ 1 em về thử thuốc, trước thâu, 20 ngày sau mới có kết quả.

----------

vufree

----------


## vufree

> Hehe, chỉ 1 em về thử thuốc, trước thâu, 20 ngày sau mới có kết quả.


Ok, chừng nào Cụ muốn thử thì báo Em gửi thuốc ạh

----------


## vufree

Thanh lý cục laser 1064 fiber 20w. mua về mà chả biết gì về nó , giá 17tr... 







  Đầu ATC BT30 đã gắn ben hơi đạp nhả ngon lành, quay vô cùng nhẹ nhàng trơn tru, thanh lý 3tr







  Củ 3k đít đỏ.. bán 2tr

----------


## vufree

1- 5 bộ Yaskawa SGDM 400wat, motor 300w loại to tháo máy. bán 3tr/bộ, lấy cả 5 bộ giá 2tr8/bộ. Đủ dây jack





2- Servo Mitsubishi J100A bán 3tr/cái ( không motor)





3 - 2 cái Servo Mitsubishi J40A bán 2tr/cái




4- 3 bộ servo SGDP-AP 200w giá 2tr5/bộ( gồm motor)]

----------


## vufree

1- Bán 3 Driver Sigma3 như hình và 2 tặng 2 motor như hình... giá 1tr

2- 3 bộ Z hành trình chừng 100mm... bán trọn gói 1tr...

Đính kèm 75843

Đính kèm 75844

----------


## vufree

Thanh lý khung máy tiện mini mang cá còn ngon lắm hành trình tầm 200x200... có đầu kẹp khí nén, có 2 cái Ông Ba Gác lụm 1 cái làm con máy tiện ước mơ luôn, giờ còn 1 cái bán nốt cho nhẹ người.... giá ( Xong Gòi ) nguyên bộ luôn cái đầu kẹp khí nén...

----------


## tranminhlong

> Xong
> Đính kèm 66213


trước mua của bác Vufree 5 triệu chưa gồm vận chuyển,không có thời gian voọc,còn nguyên trong thùng gỗ. thanh lý cho gọn 3tr500

----------


## Mới CNC

> trước mua của bác Vufree 5 triệu chưa gồm vận chuyển,không có thời gian voọc,còn nguyên trong thùng gỗ. thanh lý cho gọn 3tr500


Ông làm ăn không đẹp, không đàng hoàng. ông trần thanh cường ạ. xin lỗi vì không viết HOA tên ông. Làm đàn ông phải đàng hoàng. ông làm xấu bộ mặt anh em miền Bắc quá.

----------


## ppgas

> Thanh lý khung máy tiện mini mang cá còn ngon lắm hành trình tầm 200x200... có đầu kẹp khí nén, có 2 cái Ông Ba Gác lụm 1 cái làm con máy tiện ước mơ luôn, giờ còn 1 cái bán nốt cho nhẹ người.... ( Xong Gòi ) nguyên bộ luôn cái đầu kẹp khí nén...


Xong nhé. Cảm ơn.
Ba gác lụm luôn cho có cặp  :Smile: 

Hình ảnh sau khi mod lại

----------

